# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Klaarkomen + mijn vriend

## ScharonD

ik heb een klein en mja beschamend vraagje
wanneer ik mijn vriend afzuig komt hij wel klaar, en krijgt hij wel het gevoel dat hij klaarkomt maar dan is het altijd urine die hij afscheidt en geen sperma. 
en wanneer hij zichzelf aftrekt dan komt hij perfect klaar, met het gevoel en met sperma en nooit geen urine. 
weet er soms iemand waarin dit ligt?

----------


## ScharonD

iemand? :Frown:

----------


## meiss

Als de piemel stijf is, knijpt de blaas beetje dicht, of urinebuis , zodat ze sperma erdoor kan.. dat je dan niet plast.
Misschien moet hij is van te voren naar de wc gaan ?
of zijn piemel word meteen al slap .. of zijn buisje gaat niet goed dicht..
Ik weet het niet precies.. 
het spijt me . x

----------


## crestfallensoul

Ik kan me er wel iets bij voorstellen hoor, het is puur de gedachten van hem.
je kunt vragen wáár hij aan denkt op het moment dat jij met hem bezig bent, meestal zal hij iets verzinnen dus dan heb je daar niets aan.
Dus doe een expiriment, als hij al trekt... kijkt hij dan naar een film of foto?
Doe dat dan ook eens, zet een Hp op en laat hem kijken tewijl jij bezig bent, dan worden zijn eventuele gedachten afgeleid en jij merkt het verschil goed.

Nog beter is even op de volgende pagina gaan kijken waar je alle mogelijke tips vind om je sex en relatie leven nog veel beter te maken, daar haal ik ook alle inspiratie uit.
http://www.romantischcadeau.nl/
Veel sucses en denk vooral niet dat er aan jou iets mankeert want dat is onzin.

Peter.

----------


## ScharonD

hij heeft eens gevraagd om filmpjes enzo, maar wanneer hij alleen is en daarnaar kijkt heeft hij geen problemen, maar wanneer ik hem aftrek ofzo terwijl hij naar een filmpje kijkt dan lukt het zefs niet  :Frown:  dan is het altijd urine.

en wanneer hij echt alleen is, en alles zelf doet dan lukt het altijd perfect

----------


## crestfallensoul

okee, dan is dat normaal gesproken een fantasie die hij heeft maar waarvan hij niet wilt dat jij die kent...... kan zijn dat hij dus op iets of iemand valt(geil wordt) die totaal anders is dan jij, dik, dun, lang, kort, neger(in) maw, iets waarvan hij eigelijk weet dat jij het niet leuk zal vinden....
Al geprobeert in totale duisternis??? zodat hij in zn fantasie gewoon zichzelf kan zijn zonder dat jij iets ziet?? Want wie weet wat er in zijn hoofd omgaat op dat moment.....

Peter

----------


## ScharonD

zou het kunnen dat hij bijvoorbeeld nog altijd aan z'n ex denkt ofzo  :Frown:  die waren 2 jaar samen.. 
en kort daana zijn wij een relatie begonnen. en in de eerste 3weken is hij teruggegaan naar zijn ex om sex te hebben. en dat heb ik pas 8 maand later te weten gekomen. 
zou het kunnen dat hij daar nog steeds aan denkt of?

----------


## crestfallensoul

Dat zou natuurlijk altijd kunnen, hangt er van af waarom ze uitelkaar zijn.
Weet je, ik denk zelf dat het meer iets is van...... 'Ik moet perse klaarkomen van haar anders vind ze het niet leuk of vindt ze zichzelf als vrouw te kort schieten'
Ik zeg dit omdat ik dat ook heb met mijn ex.... zal proberen het te verwoorden.
Ik vind het zalig om bij haar te zijn, kroelen, spelen, masseren en zo veel mogelijk laten klaarkomen is dan mijn doel, dat vind ik dus fijn maar het idee dat ik ook als man iets moet presteren dus ook altijd klaarkomen vind ik veel minder interesant, klinkt voor de meeste mannen heel gek maar ja.
Ik hou niet zo van dierlijke sex dus erop en weer eraf en slapen. nee, als zij geniet dan geniet ik daar al van, klaarkomen vind ik dus niet belangrijk voor mezelf.
Als ik dan wél eens zin heb om goed klaar te komen dan word ik telkens afgeleid door, geluiden, lichten (betrapt gevoel) en door de gedachten in mn hoofd die alsmaar zeggen 'doe het nou eens goed pruller etc' dat is niet leuk dus laat ik het maar.......
Maar, als ik dan zoals hij, op mezelf ben en niets persé moet dan is die druk helemaal weggevallen, kan ik op mn gemak eens rond kijken naar de foto's of er ook eentje bij staat waar ik dan ook opgewonden van raak, meestal betekent het wel 50 of meer bekijken vóór er een model of houding is waarvan ik zeg, 'Dit is het' en dan gaat het vanzelf..... maar zo'n foto is dan ook maar 1 malig want op de andere dagen vind ik er niets meer aan....
Als bij jouw vriend dit ook het geval is neem dan gewoon eens genoegen met het feit dat hij niet wilt komen... als hij merkt dat het niet Moet dan komt het later vanzelf wel goed, als jij echter doorgaat met zabbelen en pas wilt stoppen als hij ook klaar is dan máák jij het probleem voor hem.....
Hou het voorlopig leuk, geef aan dat je graag knuffelt etc, hij mág met je spelen (desgewenst met Tarzan) maar hij mág ook daarna stoppen zonder dat jij vind dat je dan geen echte vrouw bent en denkt dat er bij jouw een probleem is.
Zou je eens willen proberen???
Alternatief; alleen kroelen, spelen, maar vooral niet neuken en komen... ga dan lekker slapen dan is die druk van Moeten ook weg als je dat wat kunt volhouden.....

Peter.

----------


## ScharonD

hey 
zal zeker mijn best doen om daarop te letten, vind het dan gewoon heel jammer dat hij daarover gaat klagen bij mijn beste vriendin.. 
en dat hij daar uitgebreid zijn beklag doet dat hij niet klaarkomt, en als ik hem erover aanspreek hij dat altijd ontwijkt.
maar ik zal erop letten

----------


## crestfallensoul

Ach, weet je, ik ben 5 jaar bij mijn ex geweest en pas nu vertel ik dit allemaal en ook zij weet dat niet van me dus.............. mannen he, durven pas te praten als het eigelijk te laat is.... zeg ik uit ervaring.
Het is dan ook heel erg moeilijk om met jou te praten zonder dat hij wéét dat je hem ook wilt begrijpen....

Probeer niet boos te zijn op hem want dan loop je stuk, start opnieuw met een Open Mind.

----------


## ScharonD

we hebben gepraat of toch geprobeerd erover te praten, en hij zegt dat we iedere keer dat hij zegt dat hij sex wil (hoe onverwacht het ook is) ik het dan eens moet proberen.. dat hij het liefst dat heeft.. 
maar als hij dat zegt is het echt wel in de raarste situaties.. bijvoorbeeld in het midden van het middagmaal, of gewoon waneer ik totaal er geen zin of behoefte aan heb  :Frown:  mja..

----------


## Agnes574

ScharonD,

Ik snap dat je 't hier lastig mee hebt,maar ik wil je toch even zeggen;denk ook aan jezelf!!
En doe niets tegen je zin...hij zit met een probleem;jij niet!

Sterkte,grtjs Agnes

----------


## ScharonD

ben aan het gehele gebeuren eronder door gegaan.. 
sorry

----------


## crestfallensoul

Sharon...... wat wil je daarmee zeggen???? 
Hoe, Onderdoor gegaan?? 
Gooi het toch in de groep, daar zitten we toch voor, schrijf van je af.....
Maakt niet uit wát maar blijf aub neerpennen wat je denkt/voelt, gebruik deze pagina desgwenst als een soort dagboek, alles beter dan Opgeven!!!!

Please..... Peter.

----------


## Agnes574

Scharon D,
Ik ben het volledig met Peter eens!
Wij zijn er hier allemaal voor je en bedoelen het goed,
dus vergeet niet dat je hier altijd terecht kunt!
grtjs Agnes

STERKTE

----------


## ScharonD

ohja gewoon, ik trok mij dat super erg aan enzo
en heb er met hem over zitten, en dan proberen te weten te komen of er misschien een onderliggende reden voor is.
en als hij andere vrouwen ziet zei hij is dat geen probleem en bij zijn ex was dat ook geen probleem zei hij.
en toen maakte hij de veronderstelling dat het wel aan mij moest liggen. en mja ben daar over beginnen piekeren enzo..
en nu praat hij nog amper met me.. hij leeft continu bij zijn vrienden, en amuseert zich daar kostelijk met de vrouwen (heb er ondertussen foto's van ontvangen :s) mja.. ik ben niet jaloers ofzo.. maar hij wil dat er iets aan gedaan wordt aangezien de schuld bij mij ligt, maar als hij amper naar huis komt enzo .. wat kan ik er dan aan doen?
hij is meer weg dan wat anders, hij ontwijkt me enzo
en nu geloof ik mja  :Frown:  dat het mijn fout is, en dat ik er maar iets op hoef te vinden, maar ik weet niet wat *zucht*

----------


## crestfallensoul

Nou als jij bereid bent om te praten daarover kán het al bijna niet bij jouw liggen hoor, maar goed, stél dat er bij jou iets zit wat niet goed is zoals je stelt, dan moet je toch ook eerst het probleem kunnen vaststellen vóór je een oplossing kan vinden he.
Ook hij zal dat moeten begrijpen..... als hij er verder niet over praat dan moet jij ráden wat het zou kunnen zijn en dat kan natuurlijk niet.

Advies voor dit moment;
Probeer eens te praten (via msn?) met 1 van die vrienden en vraag desnoods of jouw vriend met hun wél over hét probleem praat, miss kan je er dan achterkomen wat er nu precies loos is want ergens klopt er iets niet in zijn verhaal naar jou toe.
En dan pas kan je weten óf er wel iets opgelost kan worden.....

Suc6.... Peter
Ps. bedankt dat je toch blijft schrijven meid.....

----------


## crestfallensoul

Miss wel pijnlijk voor je maar........
Heb je hem al eens de vraag gesteld of hij toch niet liever vrijgezel wilt zijn?
Want als dat zo zou zijn dan vindt je idd nergens hét probleem.

Sterkte.

----------


## Agnes574

ScharonD,

Ik wil je dit toch even zeggen;
Volgens mij ligt 'het probleem' écht niet bij jou...als ik zo je berichten lees;komt je vriend op mij héél egoistisch over en denkt hij niet aan jouw gevoelens en waar jij mee zit...
En ik ben het eens met Peter;ergens klopt er absoluut iets niet in zijn verhaal naar jou toe...
Is dit wat je wilt;zo'n vriend?
Als hij jou waard is laat hem dan maar voor jou vechten ipv jij voor hem...
Hij praat amper nog met je,ontwijkt je,etc...begint er dan geen belletje te rinkelen?
Op mij komt het over dat hij je gewoon gebruikt nu...
wees jezelf en zet dit van je af;dit is echt niet jouw probleem(wel het zijne),weet wat je waard bent en leef daarnaar> mijn mening is dat je beter verdient!

Wil je écht niet kwetsen hoor,zeker niet...maar uit je berichten blijkt dat je écht niet happy loopt zo...en daar kan jij enkel iets aandoen;weet dat je meer waard bent dan dit!!

STERKTE,
liefs Agnes

----------


## ScharonD

zoals ook in mijn andere topic van dat zwanger zijn  :Frown:  had dus een test gedaan, enzo en daaruit bleek dus dat ik dit wel ben  :Frown:  en nu wil hij persé dat kind niet, alhoewel ik me er sterk aan kan gaan hechten  :Frown:  maarja hij wil het persé niet, en zegt dat dit de aanleiding is tot zijn probleem.. hij wil een zekere vorm van vrijheid maar wil ook nog steeds de relatie

----------


## crestfallensoul

Tjonge, hij lijkt wel een soort Loverboy...... geen enkele gedachte voor jouw gevoel....
Weet je wel zeker dat je een leven met deze 'Boy' een leven lang kunt volhouden? Want dat is een hele lange tijd hoor....

Als jij het persé moet wegdoen omdat alleen hij het wilt zou ik Hem ook maar snel wegdoen hoor.... moeilijk of niet....

Dit zijn geen uitspraken van iemand die met jou zou willen trouwen maar van een egoistisch iemand die echt alleen aan eigen plezier denkt.
Die zou ik ook niet graag als vader van mijn kind zien dus (als ik vrouw was).

Weet je, ik had eigelijk verwacht dat hét probleem juist dat condoom zou zijn want hij wilt gewoon zonder, betekent dus ook dat het iemand is zonder verantwoordelijkheid........ 

Miss houdt hiermee je relatie wel op en dat wens ik niemand toe... maar je leven houdt niet op... maak keuzes voor jezelf niet voor anderen, ook niet voor hem die je straks alleen nog als 'History' zal kennen...

Sorry Sharon.. ik wou dat ik je er verder mee kon helpen maar nu sta je er toch even alleen voor....... Heel veel sterkte met je besluit, wees sterk, kijk vooruit....

Peter.

----------


## meiss

Dit is idd erg egoistisch van hem
Ik kan me echt ontzettend meeleven met jou gevoel, ik meen het, ook al ken ik je niet.
Als ik dit allemaal zo lees, snap ik echt dat je totaal verward bent.
En trouwens, als jij dat wegmoet doen omdat hij dat wilt, is dat toch onzin.
Het is in jou !:O
niet in hem, oke misschien kwam het onverwachts en is hij er nog niet aan toe en alles.
Maar het is alsof het een soort deel van jou uitmaakt.
dat is moelijk als je dat ineens weg moet doen..
het hoort bij je zeg maar, althans zo voelt het ..
Maar je moet je eigen keuzes maken, en als hij zo kinderachtig is om er gewoon niet normaal over ze problemen te praten en met jou over dit, dan (niet lullig bedoelt) vind ik het echt de moeite niet waard met hem.
Hij zou je moeten steunen en je keuzes respecteren en naar je luisteren,
Maar in dit geval doet hij dat dus totaaal niet!
Wat voor vriend is dat :S?
Ik bedoel het echt niet fout, maar als ik jou was,en in jou perspectief alles meemaakte, hij luistert niet, doet afstandelijk, ontwijken enz... zou er bijna een druppel vallen die de emmer doet overlopen (en die druppel is er dan bijna voor mij)
Zoals agnes zegt; je verdient zoveel beter!

----------


## Agnes574

Scharon D,

Als je zeker bent dat je zwanger bent en het kind wilt houden,laat je dan door niets of niemand tegenhouden en doe wat jij wilt!!
Denk er eens aan hoeveel pijn en schuldgevoelens je gaat hebben als je je keuze laat beinvloeden door iemand anders,hij bijv die alleen maar aan zichzelf denkt...
Neem voor jou de juiste beslissing;hoe moeilijk ook!!

Héél véél sterkte,liefs Agnes XXX

----------


## ScharonD

de vriend hier, mijn vriendin zal hier niet meer op komen omdat ik daar serieus tegen ben. 
ze moet mijn sexleven niet vertellen aan vreemden

----------


## Agnes574

....OEI.....OEI.....

Aan scharon D en haar vriend,mochten ze nog eens op dit forum komen.....

Weet dat jullie hier anoniem jullie verhaal kunnen doen...niemand weet wie jullie zijn!!!

en aan de vriend...Scharon D mag toch zeker zelf wel beslissen met wie ze praat en over wat????? 

Dit bericht hierboven komt op mij zéér middel-eeuws over...
JAMMER!!!

Agnes

----------


## barco

jammer hoor als ik dit verhaal zo lees. 
Als hij het allemaal op de ts afschuift en het kind niet wil. Misschien kort door de bocht.... Maar dumpen die handel.

----------


## Agnes574

helemaal met je eens!!!

----------


## ScharonD

nogmaals de vriend hier, de kans om mij te dumpen zal ze niet krijgen. het kind moet gewoon weg, ik wil geen kind nu, dus gaat het weg met of tegen haar zin. ze moet het maar begrijpen. en daarna als ze de zielepoot gaat uithangen dump ik haar nog eens.

----------


## Agnes574

Amai...ben jij zo'n tiran en grote egoist???
Blijkbaar wel als ik je reactie zo lees..
Hoe komt dat? Slechte jeugd gehad,laag zelfbeeld...zal zoiets wel zijn..

Ik heb enorm veel medelijden met je vriendin....ze verdient duizend maal beter dan jij!!!!!

En mocht het nog niet tot die zaagsel-massa van je zijn doorgedrongen;ze is een persoon met EIGEN rechten....jij hebt absoluut het recht niet haar zo te behandelen en beslissingen voor haar te nemen...!!!!

Ik hoop écht dat ze snel van je afraakt en iemand tegenkomt die de woorden teder,liefde en gevoel in zijn woordenboek heeft staan...hoe eerder hoe beter!!!

Ik heb zelfs medelijden met jou...hoe dom kun je zijn!!!!
Doe zo voort...je zult het zo niet ver schoppen in je leven en ooit kom je jezelf tegen....boontje komt altijd om zijn loontje!!!!

Op dat moment zal ik lachen....

Ps;dit forum is bedoelt voor leden...voor Scharon dus,niet voor tirranieke,egoistische en domme gasten zoals jij!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Als er forumleden(!) zijn die er anders over denken of mijn reactie misplaatst vinden....reacties welkom!!

Agnes

----------


## Petra717

Ik sluit me volledig bij Agnes aan! 

Aan de vriend van Sharon D> Een relatie ga je samen aan, en een relatie doe je dus ook met z'n twee! Enjah ook een kind verwekken doe je samen! Man! neem aub uw verwantwoordelijksheidsgevoel en denk eens niet alleen aan uw eigen! Er leven meer mensen op de wereld dan u! Srry, maar ik snap echt niet wat Sharon nog bij u doet! En hoop dan ook dat ze u op een gepaste wijze dumpt!.... Jah sneu voor haar, maar ze verdient een veeeeeel beter iemand, iemand die om haar geeft, die voor haar wil zorgen, die samen wil delen, samen voor een relatie gaat, iemand die verantwoordelijkheid opzich neemt, iemand die haar lief heeft, iemand die van haar houd zoals ze is!... allemaal dingen waar u blijkbaar niet aan voldoet!!

petra

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Petra,

heel juist wat je schrijft!

Maar ik vrees dat hij heel veel macht en invloed op haar heeft of haar zelfs bedreigd...dit maak ik op uit zijn domme reactie...

Ik hoop dat ze er snel van af geraakt mbv vrienden of familie...deze situatie moet voor haar heel pijnlijk,frustrerend,stresserend en moeilijk zijn....hopelijk vind ze een manier om hem kwijt te raken!

Agnes XX

----------


## barco

> nogmaals de vriend hier, de kans om mij te dumpen zal ze niet krijgen. het kind moet gewoon weg, ik wil geen kind nu, dus gaat het weg met of tegen haar zin. ze moet het maar begrijpen. en daarna als ze de zielepoot gaat uithangen dump ik haar nog eens.


Wat ben jij een L*l zeg. Zoek iemand anders waar jij de baas over kan spelen, maar niet je vriendin. Uit welk ei ben jij gekropen  :Confused:

----------


## barco

> Lieve Petra,
> 
> heel juist wat je schrijft!
> 
> Maar ik vrees dat hij heel veel macht en invloed op haar heeft of haar zelfs bedreigd...dit maak ik op uit zijn domme reactie...
> 
> Ik hoop dat ze er snel van af geraakt mbv vrienden of familie...deze situatie moet voor haar heel pijnlijk,frustrerend,stresserend en moeilijk zijn....hopelijk vind ze een manier om hem kwijt te raken!
> 
> Agnes XX


Ik denk het ook agnes..... Hopelijk raakt ze die ... snel kwijt.

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Barco,

Ik denk idd dat ze het niet makkelijk heeft nu..en waarschijnlijk wel probeert van hem af te raken,maar dat zal vermoed ik héél moeilijk zijn!

Ik zou die vriend ook het liefst eens een lesje leren...grrr,
maar zouden we haar daar mee helpen? Ik denk het niet...zo word hij enkel maar kwader,onzekerder van zichzelf en misschien zelfs agressief!!

Misschien moeten we hem juist laten weten HOE een goede,lieve en zorgzame vriend te zijn,want dit weet hij duidelijk nog niet...

Ik hoop dat er nog vele reacties komen;dat hij ze leest(ben ik vrijwel zeker van)en er iets uit leert!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## ScharonD

nogmaals de vriend, eer je scharon nog eens op dit forum zult horen zal dit wel nog een serieus tijdje duren.
mijn wil was wet! en mijn zin is doorgedreven.

----------


## dots

Voor dit soort vragen kun je gratis en anoniem terecht bij Seksenzo.
Je kunt daar langs gaan in Den Haag of een vraag per e-mail stellen. Binnenkort kun je daar ook chatten.

Seksenzo Spreekuur
www.seksenzo.info

----------


## Agnes574

Manneke toch.....

Hopelijk geniet je hier met volle teugen van...en blijkbaar doe je dit;want zoals ik al verwacht had kun je het toch niet laten de reacties hier te lezen...

Waarschijnlijk ben je nog héél dom en onervaren en leer je het leven nog wel kennen...
Je bent in ieder geval een persoon met een zéér ongezonde geest,waardoor weet ik niet,maar ik vermoed dat je zo geworden bent door negatieve en pijnlijke ervaringen uit je verleden!

Ooit zul je beseffen wat je mensen aangedaan hebt en dan zul jij daarmee moeten leven..ik zal geen medelijden met je hebben!!!

Doe zo voort...maak anderen en jezelf maar kapot...ooit zul je jezelf tegenkomen en jezelf niet meer durven aankijken in de spiegel!

Wat ik verder over je denk ga ik hier niet opzetten,we moeten namelijk fatsoenlijk blijven....maar mijn hart doet pijn als ik aan scharon denk en ik hoop voor haar dat ze snel een beter leven zal vinden;ZONDER U,want met u zal ze nooit of te nimmer gelukkig worden!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Dots,

Bedankt voor de nuttige post!
Ik heb de site bekeken en hij is écht de moeite waard om eens te bekijken!

Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Aan de vriend van Scharon...

Laat me even duidelijk stellen dat je niet langer welkom bent op dit forum...dit wil zeggen;deze rubriek...heb je andere problemen waar je graag een antwoord op wilt,kun je je altijd aanmelden op MediCity en helpen we je graag.

Indien je op dit forum onder sexualiteit nog eens zo'n agressieve en misplaatste 'tiran'post plaatst verwijder ik deze als moderator meteen,dus posten hierop heeft geen zin meer!
Ik denk dat iedereen het hier mee eens zal zijn als ik zeg dat we je B#ll-Sh##t meer dan beu zijn!!

Anders graag reactie van forumleden!!

----------


## crestfallensoul

Ik denk dat het duidelijk is dat Sharon in wanhoop, want zo zie ik het, dit forum heeft laten zien aan haar vriend omdat er niet mee te praten valt...
Waarschijnlijk heeft ze gehoopt dat de reacties van ons iets bij hem zouden losmaken waardoor hij miss wél voor enige reden vatbaar zou zijn, okee, dit is dan mislukt, deze man is niet voor rede vatbaar en zoals ik al stelde waarschijnlijk een soort loverboy die alleen op macht uit is wat betreft ZIJN meisje, voor hem is zij gewoon Bezit en niets anders meer.
Zolang hij haar niet ziet als een Individu (een Mens) kunnen wij helaas niets betekenen voor Sharon.
De enige grote fout die deze man maakt is het feit dat hij denkt dat Sharon hier niet kán komen zonder dat hij het weet.... dat is best wel kinderachtig en geeft ook aan dat hij absoluut niets weet van computers... niets simpelers dan even de pc van de buren of kennissen te gebruiken om hier ff te kijken onder een andere naam indien nodig.

Dus Sharon, blijf bij je verstand, mocht je eventueel enige vorm van bedreiging van zijn kant onvangen, aarzel dan niet té lang bel gewoon de hulplijnen die er voor zijn, beter op tijd dan veel te laat.
Wat je ook doet, stel als prioriteit 'een einde maken aan deze relatie' anders zal je nog heel vaak slaag gaan krijgen van je 'Liefhebbende Echtgenoot'.

Veel sterkte gewenst... dat heb je wel nodig. Peter.

----------


## iemand21

Lieve Sharon; 

Misschien denk je wel dat je niet zonder je vriend kunt en ben je bang dat je nooit meer iemand anders zult vinden. Maar dat kan echt wel! Je verdient veel beter dan de relatie die je nu hebt, en niet aan jezelf twijfelen! je kan veel beter krijgen! Probeer dus, hoe moeilijk het ook is, om bij je vriend weg te gaan. Veel sterkte 

ps: ik kan haast niet geloven dat dit echt is.. Ik verbaas me erover dat er nog zulke mannen/jongens bestaan...

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ook eerlijk gezegd....maar helaas;ze zijn er en er zullen altijd wel van die gasten blijven rondlopen en iemands leven verzieken jammer genoeg!

----------


## Pakito

hey 
Scharon hier terug.. maar onder een andere naam.. 
mijn vriend wou praten overlaatst rond dit ganse gedoe, van op deze site en van zijn gedrag tov mij.. 
hij zegt dat hij er spijt van heeft, en nu toch een kleine wil.. maar daar is het nu eventjes te laat voor.. 
maar ik weet momenteel echt niet waar mijn hoofd staat.. 
eerst lief, daarna klote, dan terug lief.. 
*help* 
'kheb jullie reacties gelezen op zijn posts.. 
dank je dat jullie het opnamen .. 
k'hoop gwn dat het goed komt.. 
want makkelijk is het niet echt
.. 
groetjs

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Meid,

Wat ongelooflijk leuk je weer te horen....we waren allemaal zo bezorgd om je!!!
Ik lees in je bericht dat je je niet happy voelt;begrijpelijk!!!
Maar....LEES aub zijn posten nog eens goed en de reacties daarop...daar kun je toch een héél simpele conclusie uittrekken hé???!!!
-je MOCHT niet meer op dit forum
-je MOEST abortus laten plegen,en nu wil hij een kleine??? laat me niet lachen
-je zou GEDUMPT worden als je de ''zielepoot'' zou uithangen
-zijn WIL is WET
-hij KLAAGT over jou bij je beste vriendin
-hij gaat zijn eigen weg en amusseert zich met ANDERE vrouwen
-hij is je ONTROUW geweest
-hij kan 'perfect' klaarkomen,maar NIET bij jou...en hij schuift de SCHULD op jou.....

Meisje...je verdient zovéél beter...en dat hij nu sorry zegt en spijt heeft...>sorry,maar 'berouw komt na de zonde' en 'een vos verleert zijn streken niet'!!!
Denk aub eens heel goed na....met je hart,maar vooral met je verstand! En lees de reacties van hem en ons hier over en over...
Er is voor jou ergens 'een heel lief,mooi en geschikt dekseltje wat op jouw potje past'....maar hij is dat écht niet,geloof me...laat hem los en begin opnieuw;vind écht geluk...je verdient het!!!

Lieverd,ik wens je héél veel sterkte...wou maar dat ik meer voor je kon doen!
dikke X Agnes

----------


## barco

hee meis! top dat je je weer meldt!!
Denk alsjeblieft na over wat je met hem wilt....
Je verdient inderdaad zoveel beter.....

Heel veel sterkte!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Idd...Je verdient zooooovéééééél beter!!!!!! 
Zéker zo'n lieve meid als jij!!!!! :Wink:  

En als je wilt en kunt mag je ook je eerste gebruikersnaam weer gebruiken hoor,maar deze mag natuurlijk ook..alles MAG,niets MOET...hier en in het leven!!!




> hee meis! top dat je je weer meldt!!
> Denk alsjeblieft na over wat je met hem wilt....
> Je verdient inderdaad zoveel beter.....
> 
> Heel veel sterkte!!!!

----------


## Pakito

k'hou van hem echt waar
enorm veel.. 
soms doet hij echt lief, en soms zo enorm  :Frown: pff
ik slaag echt door, 
ik weet niet meer waar mijn hoofd staat en ben echt meer dan kapot 
'k kan niet meer  :Frown:

----------


## crestfallensoul

Weet je, ik ken een paar dames die zijn door hun Lieftallige echtgenoot al heel vaak in het ziekenhuis geslagen en waarom? Weten ze zelf niet eens...

Toch blijven ze terug gaan naar die Kl**tzakken.. een raadsel voor mij hoor.
Zoals je zegt, je bent hou nog steeds van hem, dat zal ook wel maar dat moet toch van 2 kanten komen?
Als, zoals blijkt, hij niets om jou geeft (enkel als bezit) wat wil je dan met je liefde?? 
Zoals een hondje achter de baas blijven lopen?
De hand likken die je slaat? want dat gaat echt gebeuren als het nog niet zover is.....
Denk echt na.... niet hoe je bij hem kan blijven maar hoe je weg kunt zonder je hart te breken........ blijf je lang dan heb je straks alleen nog het 'Blijf van mn lijf' Huis en geloof me, dat is minder prettig, ook dan is je hart gebroken hoor.

Van de andere kant kan ik me heel goed je reaktie voorstellen hoor, het liefst zou je willen dat hij verandert en jullie een gelukkig paar worden, zo zou ik het ook willen zien, maar........ dat is niet realistisch, dat is een sprookje.

Nogmaals, kies voor jezelf, je toekomst........ en, beter korte pijn dan lange pijn.

Sterkte meid...... Peter

----------


## Agnes574

Pakito,

Ik sluit me volledig aan bij het bericht hierboven van Peter....

Soms is 'houden van' alleen niet voldoende en zul je knopen moeten doorhakken...Je kunt nog zoveel van iemand houden,maar hem los moeten laten voor je eigen bestwil...Klinkt misschien raar,maar dit komt vaker voor dan je denkt!

Jullie karakters zijn té verschillend en hij gaat je nooit gelukkig kunnen maken,dus idd zoals Peter zegt;ga voor de korte pijn!!!

Veel moed en sterkte!!!

Liefs Agnes XxXxX

----------


## Pakito

nu heb ik ondervonden (te weten gekomen) dat hij terug contact heeft met zijn ex.. *zucht* is zo **** vermoeiend om daar gewoon nog sterk bij te blijven.. 
ik word er steeds weer aan herrinnert en goed brengt dit ook niet.. 
aan zijn pff.. geheime relatie die hij met haar had enzo 
het komt echt allemaal zo mijn keel uit te hangen  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Ja Meissie,

Dat kan ik allemaal héél goed begrijpen...

Waarom ga je daar niet gewoon weg en begin je niet gewoon opnieuw...daar waar je nu zit wordt je enkel maar depressiever...dat is écht niet goed voor je!!!

Denk aan jezelf,maak de juiste keuzes...kop op meid;je kunt het!!!
Knuffel Agnes XxXxX

----------


## Letje999

Beste Sharon,

Ik kan je wel een stukje ervaring vertellen van mezelf, miss dat dan je ogen open gaan.......

Ik heb 10 jaar een relatie gehad waarvan 2 jaar getrouwd geweest......
Oh joh zo'n lieve vent.............
In het begin ging alles goed hoor... maar na een poosje ging hij me controleren.. ach ook mee te leven toch... nee maar dat vond ik toen natuurlijk wel.....
Na een poosje zwanger van onze 1ste... ach die mocht wel komen van hem, aardig toch.....
De controlles werden erger... en ik was niet te vertrouwen, hij rommelde aan met al zijn exen en nieuwe vriendinnen, maar ja hou toch van hem... ja dan moet dat maar kunnen....
En joh als je de plint niet afgestofd had of zo dan kreeg je klappen, maar ja daarna was hij weer oh zo lief, en had hij weer zoveel spijt.... tja ach die tik... vergeef ik hem wel weer...... hou toch van hem...... en wat moet ik zonder hem...
Tja na een poosje kreeg ik zomaar klappen en niet met een rede, maar ja het zal allemaal wel aan mij liggen, ik zal het wel allemaal niet goed doen.... ook op het sex gebied niet, want ja anders zou hij het niet bij een ander zoeken.....
Als ik ook maar naar een andere vent keek, dan was ik de hoer en ja kreeg ik klappen.....
Mijn 2de dochter mocht niet komen, die moest maar weggehaald worden en toen ik dat niet deed heb er de nodige klappen voor gehad in de hoop het zo te kunnen stoppen, wat gelukkig niet gelukt is, kort daarna heb ik de stap gemaakt op weg te gaan en ik weet ook wel dat het niet gemakkelijk is en zeker niet zal worden, maar ik ben sterker geworden en heb mijn leven in eigen hand genomen. :Smile:  

Joh Sharon wil je hier echt op wachten???
Is dit wat je wilt in je leven???
Is hij de man voor je????
Wil je jezelf helemaal weg cijferen voor hem???
Je kindje mocht niet komen en daar heeft hij het recht op om dat te zeggen???
Je mag niet praten over je problemen, maar met hem kan dat ook niet????

Je hebt hier nu al zoveel gehoord en gelezen, en zoveel advies gekregen......
Ik vind dat je nu die ogen maar eens open moet doen en weet je Sharon, dit klinkt hard, maar of je doet er wat mee of je stopt met klagen en ga gezellig verder met de man van je "dromen" ..... dus niet meer klagen, zeuren en jammeren.....

Mocht je hulp willen ga dan naar je huisarts en ga praten met een deskundig iemand, iemand die hier veel ervaring mee heeft.
Er zijn ook vertrouwens artsen die je kunnen helpen.

Mocht je dit allemaal niet willen, dan wens ik je veel liefde en succes in je verdere leven......

Groetjes Arlette :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi,

Ik ben het eens met Arlette....ik heb ook samengeleefd met een contolerende,wantrouwende 'tiran'...maar heb geen slaag gehad van hem!

Vandaar dat we allemaal vinden dat je bij hem weg moet gaan!!!!

Maar....ik vind niet dat je je twijfels en emoties hier niet meer mag posten...
Gewoon WEL blijven doen...je moet ze kwijt,ze moeten eruit...en dat mag hier ZEKER!!!
We blijven er voor je!!!!

Veel sterkte en dikke knuffel,
Agnes Xx

----------


## Letje999

Ik weet het Agnes, miss ben ik te direct......


Maar ik weet hoe het is.....

Groetjes Arlette

----------


## Agnes574

> Ik weet het Agnes, miss ben ik te direct......
> 
> 
> Maar ik weet hoe het is.....
> 
> Groetjes Arlette


Dat geeft niets hoor Arlette...ik denk er precies zo over als jij...
Maar wat wij al hebben meegemaakt,gaat zij nog moeten ondervinden als ze er niets aan doet...
Wij kunnen haar enkel maar onze ervaringen vertellen en advies,tips en raad geven...
Ik heb véél liever dat ze hier op het forum blijft,zodat we wat voor haar kunnen betekenen,dan dat ze géén praatpaal meer heeft;die heeft ze juist nodig!!

Liefs Agnes Xx

----------


## Letje999

Ik weet het, maar ik wil haar ook confronteren met haar gedrag en dat het geen oplossing is om te praten.
Ze moet voor zichzelf kiezen en niet te lang blijven hangen in deze situatie....

Het is voor mij gewoon moeilijk om dit zo te lezen.....

Groetjes Arlette

----------


## Pakito

ik ben vertrokken  :Frown:  zowat alles qua contact met hem verbroken.. mijn boeltje genomen van bij hem thuis, en terug gaan overnachten bij mijn ouders.. 
hij is natuurlijk razend en reageert hem op iedereen af.. 
ik hoop enkel dat ik niet plooi ofzo  :Frown:

----------


## visje1

Eindelijk heb je een goede beslissing genomen. En laat hem maar uitrazen op anderen. Jij bent verlost van hem,en kan je je leven weer voortzetten

Linda

----------


## Agnes574

Hiep Hiep Hoera voor Pakito!!!

Echt waar lieve meid;je weet niet half hoe blij je ons hiermee maakt!!!

Hou vol en ga een gelukkige toekomst tegemoet:je verdient het dubbel en dwars!!

Niet plooien meisje....kies voor geluk ipv miserie!

Je hebt me blij gemaakt,liefs en sterkte Agnes XXXXXXXX

----------


## Agnes574

> Ik weet het, maar ik wil haar ook confronteren met haar gedrag en dat het geen oplossing is om te praten.
> Ze moet voor zichzelf kiezen en niet te lang blijven hangen in deze situatie....
> 
> Het is voor mij gewoon moeilijk om dit zo te lezen.....
> 
> Groetjes Arlette


Daar heb je ook volledig gelijk in lieve meid...
voor mij was het ook hard en moeilijk om te lezen en te weten dat ze zichzelf het ongeluk instortte...maar wij kunnen geen keuzes voor haar maken helaas!
Misschien heeft jouw bericht toch wel veel geholpen;ze is eindelijk bij hem weg!

Ik hoop dat dat jou net zo'n 'happy' gevoel geeft als het mij geeft!

Liefs en bedankt voor je openheid en reacties hier!
Keep on going!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## barco

oh wat goed van je meis!!!!!! wees maar heel trots op je zelf!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

> oh wat goed van je meis!!!!!! wees maar heel trots op je zelf!!!!


Ik sluit me daar volledig bij aan!!!!

Hou vol lieve meid en heel veel sterkte in deze periode;weet dat je de juiste beslissing hebt genomen en een stap in de goede richting:naar een gelukkige toekomst hebt gezet!!

Liefs Agnes XXX

----------


## crestfallensoul

Sharon, je hebt volgens mij de juiste beslissing genomen hoor, gebeurt toch wel vroeger of later.
Wat ik je nog wil toevoegen, onthoudt dat als je weer twijfelt (plooi?) bedenk dan dat je nooit iets kwijt kunt raken dat je niet hebt! 
En dat is Zijn liefde voor jou, want die is er gewoon nooit geweest.
Jij bent voor hem niet meer dan een hond die hij ergens kocht en die moet dus luisteren naar de meester, je wás zijn bezit en dat is het enige waar hij nu boos over is en niet omdat je niet meer van hem hou hoor hij weet totaal niet wat liefde is, weet je nog? geven en nemen? dat kent hij niet......
Maar jou als eigendom verliezen is een afgang voor zijn Ego en dát doet pijn bij hem en hij zal er alles aan doen om dat te herstellen, zoals een duivel ook héél lief kan zijn tot hij je weer heeft.

Nee, wees sterk en vertrouw dan ook niets meer van de Oprechte gevoelens die hij nog denkt te hebben want dan ben je terug bij af.

Suc6, Peter...

----------


## iemand21

Daar sluit ik me bij aan!

Denk als je weer mocht gaan twijfelen alsjeblieft terug aan alle slechte dingen die hij heeft gedaan en niet aan die paar zeldzame ''lieve'' momenten. Want dat deed hij echt niet uit liefde, maar idd om zijn ego te strelen dat je weer terugkomt etc. 

Ik vind het heel knap dat je de kracht hebt gevonden om bij hem weg te gaan! Super!

----------


## Pakito

en toch begin ik terug te denken dat alles mijn fout is enzo  :Frown:  
dat alles door mij komt dat hij zo reageerde enzo 
voel me echt zo enorm slecht  :Frown:  ook al zou het me een goed gevoel moeten geven

----------


## Letje999

Pakito......

Geloof me het is niet jou schuld!!!

Geef het tijd en over een poosje zul je zien dat alle last van je af valt en je kunt genieten van een bevrijd gevoel.....

Alles komt goed meid, geloof me ik heb ook zo gezeten en vond ook dat alles mijn schuld was.....dus ik weet wat je voelt.


Heel veel sterkte en ga leuke dingen doen met je fam of vrienden dat helpt enorm.

Groetjes en een knuf Arlette

----------


## Agnes574

> en toch begin ik terug te denken dat alles mijn fout is enzo  
> dat alles door mij komt dat hij zo reageerde enzo 
> voel me echt zo enorm slecht  ook al zou het me een goed gevoel moeten geven


Lieve Meid,
-Niets in deze 'zaak' is jouw fout,of komt door jou!!

Geef jezelf de tijd dit te verwerken,maar weet dat je de juiste(enige goede) beslissing hebt genomen!!

Iedereen hier is zo blij en trots op jou dat je deze beslissing hebt genomen,
kom er aub niet op terug...Je verdient écht zoveel beter,en dat ga je zelf binnen afzienbare tijd ook zeggen/voelen en ervaren!!

Sterkte lieve meid en HOU VOL!!!

Knuffel Ag Xx

----------


## Pakito

ik doe m'n best.. maar makkelijk is het niet.. 
hij wil praten enzo, blijft me maar opbellen en smse.. 
wil persé prate.. maar als ik met hem praat zal ik plooien.. 
want ik hou nog altijd van hem enzo.. 
zucht :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

> ik doe m'n best.. maar makkelijk is het niet.. 
> hij wil praten enzo, blijft me maar opbellen en smse.. 
> wil persé prate.. maar als ik met hem praat zal ik plooien.. 
> want ik hou nog altijd van hem enzo.. 
> zucht


Lieve Pakito,
Dat begrijp ik héél goed...maar:
-Zorg dat hij je niet meer kan kwetsen en idd praten gaat bijna zeker plooien betekenen,want hij gaat op dat moment weer even heel lief en begripvol zijn,maar voor hoelang?????
-Dat je nog gevoelens voor hem hebt is niet meer dan logisch,maar die slijten echt wel...al is dat nu misschien moeilijk te geloven..

Volhouden meissie!!!!
Wat zeggen je ouders en vrienden??? Volgens mij hetzelfde als ons hier..niet toch???
Stap voor stap ga je dit te boven komen en verwerken...geef het tijd;Rome is ook niet op één dag gebouwd hé?!

STERKTE LIEVE MEID!!!
Ag XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

----------


## Pakito

ik zit er eigenlijk meer dan rats door, 
kom ook nog amper op mijn pc.. en ik kan het ganse gebeuren maar niet niet plaatsen  :Frown:  ik word er knettergek van  :Frown:  
morgen moet ik mijn politie examen doen, ik ben er amper aan begonnen.. mijn hoofd staat op ontploffen  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Maar lieverd toch....
Ik begrijp je echt wel,dat je het enorm moeilijk hebt...
maar hou vol en ga voor dat politie-examen!!!
Dat gaat je goed doen,door dat examen raken!!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

heb je niets kalmerends wat je in kunt nemen???
Al eens aan je dokter gevraagd voor iets om deze 'stresstijd' door te komen???

Zou je kunnen helpen meissie...of vraag/haal iets natuurlijks!!

Liefs en sterkte Xx

----------


## John_Swain

Ik ben hier pas sinds kort op het forum en heb deze topic van het begin tot het einde gelezen. Ik ben op dit forum geraakt omdat ook ik in de problemen zit met mijn vriendin. Ik heb mankementen waaronder faal angst. En ben lichtelijk labiel. Ik merk soms echt dat mijn vriendin het er daar moeilijk mee heeft. Omdat ik soms fouten maakt en die soms gewoon niet ziet! Ik ben een jonge met een goed hart al zeg ik zelf, en zal mijn vriendin nooit maar dan ook te nimmer pijn willen doen...

Maar dat even ter zijde,
Ik vind het zo tof van de mensen hier op deze forum dat ze jou steunen en niet alleen dat, sommige worden er zelfs een beetje emotioneel van als ze sommige berichten van jou lezen... kan je zeggen dat ik het soms ook even moeilijk had hoor.. maar zo kan je zien dat er ook nog goede mensen op de wereld bestaan. Ik heb altijd het negatieve gekend.

Ik zag zo die berichten van jou vriend en ik kan je zeggen. Als ik hem gekent had, dan ging hij het nog behoorlijk moeilijk krijgen als het aan mij lag. Want in dat soort gebieden ben ik geen lieverdje hoor.

Hoe dan ook, meis blijf alsjeblieft sterk het is zo erg moeilijk ik kan er alles over vertellen, ik werd ook altijd belazerd en kwam er achter dat mijn ex toen de tijd gewoon met een ander ging... nee niet leuk...

Ik hoop echt voor je dat je er snel weer boven opkomt en dat je een vriend krijgt die veel beter hard heeft dan hij..

Sterkte.

----------


## Agnes574

Een hele mooie,lieve en pakkende reactie John_Swain...hopelijk leest SharonD hem ook...ik ben héél erg benieuwd hoe het nu met haar gaat!

Agnes

----------


## John_Swain

Overigens is het tussen mij en mijn vriendin alweer een stuk beter maar is er wel een beetje spanning. Ben blij dat ik een persoon ben die veel praat met mensen en dus ook met mijn vriendin, zo kan je alles een beetje op peil houden...

Ben trouwens wel benieuwd hoe sharon er nu eigenlijk voor staat.
en dan heb ik het natuurlijk niet over die eikel van een gozer ¬¬

----------


## Sylvia93

> ik heb een klein en mja beschamend vraagje
> wanneer ik mijn vriend afzuig komt hij wel klaar, en krijgt hij wel het gevoel dat hij klaarkomt maar dan is het altijd urine die hij afscheidt en geen sperma. 
> en wanneer hij zichzelf aftrekt dan komt hij perfect klaar, met het gevoel en met sperma en nooit geen urine. 
> weet er soms iemand waarin dit ligt?


hee,

waarom laat je hem zichzelf niet tijdens de seks laten aftrekken?
en dan eens kijken of er wel echt sperma uitkomt.
ik krijg het zoiezo vaak bij mn vriend niet voor elkaar om hem te laten klaarkomen, vaak neemt hij het dan ff van me over en dan trekt ie zichzelf klaar en spuit ie dan bijv in mn mond ofso,(ik kan me voorstellen dat je dat liever niet zou willen dan zou ie bijv gewoon op je buik ofso kunnen spuiten)

heb je trouwens al echt seks gehad met je vriend??
zo ja, komt ie tijdens het neuken klaar? of komt ie dan ook klaar met urine?

mja verder weet ik er ook niet zoveel van, dit is eigenlijk de eerste keer dat ik hoor dat iemand met urine klaar kan komen...

suc6 ermee, gr nietboeiend1 :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

hmm vergeet bovenstaand bericht maar:P

ik met mn eeuwige waarom lees ik niet eerder het hele verhaal door:P
okee maar wel blij dat je bij m weg bent gegaan, 
sjee wat een idioot,
heb je ondertussen al een nieuwe vriend?

----------


## olievetkeerklep

> iemand?


Hij houd misschien wel veel van plassex?  :Big Grin:

----------


## John_Swain

> Hij houd misschien wel veel van plassex?


zoooo jij had van mij een rotsmak gehad jonge...
heb je het topic wel gelezen?
overigens kijks een naar de datum van deze post....
beetje een failure vind je niet?

----------


## Sylvia93

> zoooo jij had van mij een rotsmak gehad jonge...
> heb je het topic wel gelezen?
> overigens kijks een naar de datum van deze post....
> beetje een failure vind je niet?


Hou het a.u.b. wel een béétje netjes tegen elkaar!

----------


## Sadie

> zoooo jij had van mij een rotsmak gehad jonge...
> heb je het topic wel gelezen?
> overigens kijks een naar de datum van deze post....
> beetje een failure vind je niet?


 :EEK!:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb bovenstaande posten maar laten staan...

Waarom?

Omdat hieruit blijkt dat de leden van MediCity met elkaar begaan zijn en voor elkaar opkomen !!

Olievetkeerklep; Let op wat je schrijft aub ... en als je het goed bedoelt, verduidelijk dan waarom je iets schrijft!! *Ongepaste posten worden niet getollereerd !!!!!*

----------


## Sadie

> Ik heb bovenstaande posten maar laten staan...
> 
> Waarom?
> 
> Omdat hieruit blijkt dat de leden van MediCity met elkaar begaan zijn en voor elkaar opkomen !!
> 
> Olievetkeerklep; Let op wat je schrijft aub ... en als je het goed bedoelt, verduidelijk dan waarom je iets schrijft!! *Ongepaste posten worden niet getollereerd !!!!!*


Klopt het dat je mijn tekst hebt verwijderd?

Er stond dat ie mijn bat niet mag lenen.

Dus je laat die posten niet staan. Waarom zeg je dat dan?

Grapjes maken mag niet. Heb 2 keer een grapje gemaakt maar daar zette mevrouw witte roos grote vraagtekens bij.

Ik snap dat je door de pijn lichtgeraakt bent net zoals ik dat nu ben.
Las over je zenuwpijn, lijkt me verschrikkelijk.
Zelf De hele nacht niet geslapen.
Probeer nog een grapje te maken in deze ellende.  :Smile: 
Want van al die treurige verhalen, waarin ik heel veel herken, ga ik janken.

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Sadie,

Ik heb hier geen enkele post verwijderd hoor ?????!!!!!!

ik heb enkel één post van je verwijderd ivm het niet lukken van 'edit-en' in het topic 'Hellup'!

Mevrouw 'witte roos' wenst je komende nachten wél een goede slaap enne... grapjes maken hier mag écht wel hoor  :Big Grin: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sadie,

Ik heb hier in dit topic ook geen enkele tekst van jou zien staan.. Enkel een smiley  :Wink:  
Ik heb verder hier ook niets verwijderd, misschien is er toen iets mis gegaan met posten, komt bij mij ook wel eens voor  :Wink: 

Hoop dat je vannacht iets beter slaapt, ik ken die slapeloze nachten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

En idd grapjes mogen wel! Ik ben zelf ook een persoon die zelden goed serieus kan zijn! We hebben hier zelfs een compleet 'moppentap topic'! (Lachen maar, in het ontspannings-kletshoek  :Wink: )

xxx

----------


## Sadie

Dank voor de reacties (Sylvia en Agnes)) en de mail van witte roos (Agnes, zal je naam niet meer vergeten, plaatje is altijd makkelijk te onthouden op korte termijn). Vaak is mijn hoofd ook niet helemaal helder. Denk dat er idd iets mis is gegaan met het posten over mijn bat die hij niet kreeg om zich af te reageren. Toen had ik nog dat plaatje van tankgirl op een rhino? vol wapenarsenaal bij mijn posts staan nl vandaar. 

Editen ging later wel goed, dus ik moet soms misschien iets geduldiger zijn.

Zo, nu ga ik proberen te slapen, gelukkig hoef ik nooit vroeg op, dat is een voordeel van ziek zijn al zou ik met liefde min zieke lijf ruilen met een gezond peroon die 8 uur achter de lopende bank staat - voor mijn part.....

We spreken/lezen elkaar nog! 

Liefs Sadie.

ps compleet off topic! door meneer golden shower en de reacties. 

Vraag me af hoe het met Pakito is. :Confused:  maar zie nu dat die posts al heel oud zijn. 
Ben je al politieagente? Hoe is dat gegaan?

----------


## Agnes574

Sadie, 

Idd, volledig off-topic  :Wink: , ik ga dit onderwerp dan ook maar sluiten ...

Mocht Sharon toch ooit weer 'terugkomen' kan ze een nieuw topic openen,
We wensen haar in ieder geval véél geluk én liefde .........

----------

